# Looking for other subprojects



## HD Scania (Jan 22, 2018)

I have just now fresh installed TrueOS and listened to few FreeBSD subprojects like GhostBSD, MidnightBSD, DesktopBSD that both are desktop-focused like TrueOS, but ones more thanks? Ones are best if recommended (or default) desktop is Qt-written and lightweight like TrueOS and whose Lumina.


----------

